

Message in a Binary Bottle - ANTSANTS
http://cabel.me/2013/01/11/message-in-a-binary-bottle/

======
gpcz
I understand the philosophy that Easter eggs can undermine confidence in
software security, since if the programmer could sneak that by, who knows what
else they could sneak in. However, from a human/sentimental standpoint I miss
the era where Easter eggs were more prevalent. It made it more clear that
there were people behind the development of the stuff we use every day.

